

Zimride shutting down carpool service to the general public - nodesocket
http://www.zimride.com

======
nodesocket
Way to go Enterprise, you are going to successfully destroy the most valuable
and useful service of your business. I'm guessing suits at the top of
Enterprise, without much technology insight pushed for this.

Zimride is huge, especially with college kids. Simply just take 10% of the
transactions, or charge a flat fee per ride. I've used Zimride 5 or 6 times,
and honestly it was amazing and a great community.

